# Weekly WWE RAW Discussion Thread?



## DiscipleOfTheLie (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm wondering if we can move some pro wrestling discussion to Hulkamania? I mean, come on. It's named after the phenomenon created by the Hulkster himself. 

If so, I propose weekly RAW discussion threads. I just want to know if this is something that can go here.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 27, 2013)

i'm in


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 27, 2013)

I haven't watched Wrestling since around 2005. I only know a few things here and there about what's going on right now.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## DiscipleOfTheLie (Jun 27, 2013)

brooklynbailiff said:
			
		

>



There are certain parts in those vingettes that look so out of place.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 27, 2013)

Are those like the Waylon Mercy vignettes?


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 27, 2013)

DiscipleOfTheLie said:
			
		

> There are certain parts in those vingettes that look so out of place.



What specifically? 



			
				bungholio said:
			
		

> Are those like the Waylon Mercy vignettes?



Similar but much better IMO. Waylon Mercy, obviously, is a big influence on this current character but Dan Spivey never looked quite right I thought. Especially that symbol on his forehead written with a Bic. A Max Cady-esque character is a great idea though so props to Rotunda for coming up with it and being given a chance to run with the ball after developing it. It's one of the few things keeping my interest in the product at the moment.



Spoiler



[youtube]ddVojXENDDA[/youtube]


----------



## DiscipleOfTheLie (Jun 28, 2013)

brooklynbailiff said:
			
		

> DiscipleOfTheLie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some parts where he is talking, the way the camera is shooting is different. Like one second it looks like your typical vignette, and when he the camera is on him it looks like a backstage interview that happens to take place in the woods.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 28, 2013)

i love the bray wyatt character. waylon mercy was one of my favorites growing up. and this is a similar but (if you ask me) more complex character. especially when you add the cult leader elements stuff. 
i think the vignettes are shot that way to feel off. to make the viewer feel like something is wrong or even unnerving. 
but honestly can't wait for him. 
another good one down in nxt is (and i usually think divas are the drizzling shits but this one is hilarious):

[youtube]vtY1ERVpLc0[/youtube]



also i'm kinda bummed i won't make the raw at the barclays.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 28, 2013)

The first Doink The Clown, Matt Osborne, died today.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 29, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> The first Doink The Clown, Matt Osborne, died today.




Heel Doink wa way ahead of his time.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah, he was a great character. They should have never turned him babyface.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 29, 2013)

Just imagine how much money they'd have made if heel Doink was around when "The Dark Knight" came out.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 29, 2013)

DiscipleOfTheLie said:
			
		

> Some parts where he is talking, the way the camera is shooting is different. Like one second it looks like your typical vignette, and when he the camera is on him it looks like a backstage interview that happens to take place in the woods.



But the way it's filmed is reflective of the character's mindset and it's designed to evoke a certain reaction from the viewer. Besides the obvious cult leader/head of the family angle there's the implication that these backwoods folk are up to some sinister things like the Leatherface character and his "family" or just groups of oddball "families" in other horror movies. There is that brief glimpse of Bray when he's wearing one of those leather aprons (he wears one to the ring too) like Leatherface and they do say something like, "don't send anyone to us you want back" in one of the vignettes so that's what the vignettes make me think of anyway.

I dig the way the promos are shot and as I said before it's one of the only things keeping my interest at the moment. Aside from Punk/Brock/Heyman and the Shield.

Plus that rocking chair is a great touch. 



			
				CatParty said:
			
		

> i love the bray wyatt character. waylon mercy was one of my favorites growing up. and this is a similar but (if you ask me) more complex character. especially when you add the cult leader elements stuff.
> i think the vignettes are shot that way to feel off. to make the viewer feel like something is wrong or even unnerving.
> but honestly can't wait for him.



Agreed and hopefully they make their TV debut before MITB but I'm thinking it might be at MITB. A feud with the Shield is constantly brought up wherever I go and people are discussing the Wyatt Family and I like the sound of that I must say. Just not right off the bat.



			
				CatParty said:
			
		

> another good one down in nxt is (and i usually think divas are the drizzling shits but this one is hilarious):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get no entertainment out of the diva's but Sara Del Ray is training the women now so perhaps that could change in the future as they bring people like Emma up to the main shows.



			
				CatParty said:
			
		

> also i'm kinda bummed i won't make the raw at the barclays.



That sucks. I'll be there with the usual group  of wrestling buddies I hang out and attend shows with. I'm not a big fan of the Barclay's after going there for the TLC pay per view last December but, whatever, it's an easy commute for me and it's Raw afterall. 



			
				bungholio said:
			
		

> The first Doink The Clown, Matt Osborne, died today.



His shoot with Jim Duggan at some indy show (here in New York I believe) a few years ago is priceless. 


Spoiler



[youtube]htKY4q6rjzw[/youtube]



There's a longer version on YouTube but it has some obnoxious play-by-play over the footage.

Apparently it's being investigated as a homicide now according to an article I read earlier today.


----------



## HandBanana (Jun 30, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> The first Doink The Clown, Matt Osborne, died today.



Has a cause of death been revealed yet or speculated over? Or is it still being ruled as "accidental"?


----------



## DiscipleOfTheLie (Jun 30, 2013)

HandBanana said:
			
		

> bungholio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought I saw somewhere that the police have launched a murder investigation. Can someone confirm this?


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 30, 2013)

HandBanana said:
			
		

> Has a cause of death been revealed yet or speculated over? Or is it still being ruled as "accidental"?





			
				brooklynbailiff said:
			
		

> Apparently it's being investigated as a homicide now according to an article I read earlier today.





			
				DiscipleOfTheLie said:
			
		

> I thought I saw somewhere that the police have launched a murder investigation. Can someone confirm this?



http://www.webpronews.com/doink-the-clown-dead-cause-unknown-2013-06

http://nesn.com/2013/06/doink-the-clown-of-wwe-fame-found-dead-in-plano-texas-at-age-55/

http://www.tmz.com/2013/06/28/doink-the-clown-wwe-wrestler-matt-osborne/

I would assume it's probably nothing but procedure at this point though.


----------



## DiscipleOfTheLie (Jun 30, 2013)

brooklynbailiff said:
			
		

> I would assume it's probably nothing but procedure at this point though.



It really sucks to see a wrestler go. I am waaaaaay to young to remember watching Doink's antics on WWF TV, but I'm sure it was rather fun. From what I've seen of Matt Bourne's portrayal as the character, that's what it was about: Fun.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 30, 2013)

DiscipleOfTheLie said:
			
		

> It really sucks to see a wrestler go. I am waaaaaay to young to remember watching Doink's antics on WWF TV, but I'm sure it was rather fun. From what I've seen of Matt Bourne's portrayal as the character, that's what it was about: Fun.



That's what it's all about and looking back Doink was a pretty good character (I hated him at the time) and I love how the character itself transcended Matt Bourne portraying him to the point of it being a staple of the pro wrestling game.

I agree though, it's sad. Although I like to think we're past the point where guys and girls are dropping dead left and right as we get farther away from the 80's and early-to-mid 90's crowd and people who were in their prime then paying the price for living the life as it was during that era. Scott Hall has been doing well and even Jake Roberts despite his recent relapse.

Also, your signature.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 30, 2013)

DDP is awesome for what he's doing to help Jake Roberts. If you want to talk about someone ahead of their time, Jake is a great example:

[youtube]imTkBe9BJwM[/youtube]

My all time favorite wrestler. (sorry, Hulkster!)


----------



## teheviltwin (Jun 30, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> DDP is awesome for what he's doing to help Jake Roberts. If you want to talk about someone ahead of their time, Jake is a great example:
> 
> My all time favorite wrestler. (sorry, Hulkster!)



I actually do DDP yoga, it's fucking awesome. My fav wrestler is Scott Hall and watching The Bad Guy get back on his feet is amazing. I want them all to get superfit and create a team called the Old World Order or The Expendables.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 3, 2013)

monday...


[youtube]OVwgGUKAaq4[/youtube]


----------



## DiscipleOfTheLie (Jul 3, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> monday...
> 
> 
> [youtube]OVwgGUKAaq4[/youtube]



This could either be the hero WWE needs, or a huge flop on Kharma and Sin Cara levels. I'm really anxious to see what happens.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 6, 2013)

Haven't watched WWE for a long time. Here's a hilarious match which is quite memorable to me:

[youtube]GpIxRlVLxQU[/youtube]


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Jul 11, 2013)

Not enough of The Shield.

That's my complaint for most wrestling though.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 16, 2013)

kinda pumped for summerslam


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Jul 16, 2013)

Brock vs Punk should rule. As should Cena vs D-Bry.

The Shield vs Mark Henry is like having to pick my favorite child. No matter who wins, I lose.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 30, 2013)

[youtube]WFoC3TR5rzI[/youtube]


----------



## champthom (Aug 3, 2013)

Slightly off topic. I was going to share this in the Hulk thread but I think this would be a better thread:

[youtube]BvTNyKIGXiI[/youtube]

An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 3, 2013)

IMO a lot of the more serious/crazy fans have great lolcow potential. I always wanted a "Heavy Metal Parking Lot" style documentary of wrestling fans.


----------



## champthom (Aug 3, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> IMO a lot of the more serious/crazy fans have great lolcow potential. I always wanted a "Heavy Metal Parking Lot" style documentary of wrestling fans.



Do a Kickstarter for it, it won't cost a lot to produce and I see lots of stupid shit get Kickstarted.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 3, 2013)

champthom said:
			
		

> CatParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just need about 20k


----------



## WhiteKnight (Sep 16, 2013)

Since I actually watched a full wrestling pay per view in years, I shall give my review of Night of Champions 2013. I will grade matches on a 5   scale.

Tag Team Turmoil Pre-Show match:

This match was ok, although it was kind of predictable. The group of people I watched the PPV all called the PrimeTime players to win, because they all knew that wrestler guy (Darren Young) came out of the closet. I am sure that has some part of their push, but I still think they are over regardless.  The match was a spot fest and it was rushed for time. My major gripe was the two commercial spots, it kind of ruined the pacing. Once the Real Americans eliminated the Uso's, you knew PTP was going to win. One memorable spot was Jey Uso diving over the corner post and landing on top of Jack Swagger.
Grade:    

Intercontinental Title Match:
This was an impromptu match put on by Triple H after having a exchange with Paul Heyman and Curtis Axel. Triple basically said he was going to give a title shot to whoever he sees first in the back. My friend cracked a joke about how Kofi Kingston was running toward the stage. They actually used Kofi. I thought this was actually booked really well. It implicated that Heyman has no faith in Axel, and they also used a guy who was notorious for holding mid card titles. There was only a few moments the two were out of sync. Paul Heyman and his distressed expression really amplified this match, and there were a ton of kick outs. Kofi had some cool spots, but I actually began to like Curtis Axel. Some people have written him off, but I think in due time he will be a great wrestler. Axel retained the title with his finisher.
Grade:     

Fatal Four Way Divas Match:
This was a decent match. Naomi and AJ took some hard bumps, Natalya had a sweet double sharpshooter, and AJ won with her awesome Black Widow finisher. My only real complaint was Natalya, she can not sell very well. I know she is regarded as one of the more elite females on the roster, but imho she can not sell for shit.
Grade:     

World Heavyweight Title Match:
This match was meh. They missed a lot of spots. RVD flew over the ropes and overshot ADR, causing Del Rio to awkwardly fall over trying to sell it. There were a lot of these moments were they were just slightly out of place or off timing. It kind of disrupted the flow of the match. The match ended with Del Rio being disqualified rather suddenly for not releasing a armbar, yet still retains the title. He begins assaulting RVD, and is about to demolish him with a chair when Ricardo Rodriguez makes the save. They set up ADR for the Van Terminator. Van Dam hits it, and Del Rio is knocked out. Naturally this would be the perfect time to have Damian Sandow to cash in his Money in the Bank contract, but no. Nothing happened. It was very disappointing, and I get the feeling the WWE was just fucking with everyone on the ending. This match felt like a waste of time.
Grade:   

The Miz vs. Fandango
Why was this match on the card? Was there no one else available? Who cares about this stupid feud. They could have used this time to showcase Sami Zayn and Bo Dallas for the NXT Championship. It would make more sense considering the PPV is called "Night of Champions". Instead they put these two jabronis in the ring. The match itself was not awful, it just was nothing memorable. The real culprit for why I hated this match was the Miz's finisher. He absolutely needs to stop using the figure four. or change his ring name to "Nature Boy" Mike Mizanin. He looks out of place doing it.
Grade:  

CM Punk vs. Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman
My hopes to see Paul Heyman do a moonsault were dashed. The bright side was this was a decent match. Axel again had a good in ring performance with Punk. The Punk/Heyman cat and mouse routine worked well into the match. It was not hard to tell that Heyman was wearing padding, but understandably so. Punk unloaded on him with the kendo stick in the end. I predicted what would happen though: Ryback would interfere. It sort of makes sense, but only if Rybacks purpose is fleshed out. My next prediction is Heyman forces Axel to face Ryback for the title and his managing perks tomorrow night.
Grade:     

United States Title Match:
This match was pretty good. The crowd seemed kind of dead through the first half of it. I think it picked up when Dolph hit the X-Factor off of the top rope and bounced Dean Ambrose's face off of the canvas. The match ended with a clean pin by Dean Ambrose. No triple powerbomb, no beating afterward. The rest of the Shield just came out and celebrated as Ziggler quietly left the ring. it was kind of anti-climatic. I guess this feud is over? It makes me wonder what they are going to do with Ziggler now.
Grade:     

Tag Team Title Match:
This match was good. In fact, it was my favorite match of the whole night. The crowd was into this match, and both teams played their roles well. Seth Rollins was the pestering heel, repeatedly slapping the hulking Titus O'Neil, and then backing off. It was like a hyena picking at a Lion. Darren Young was explosive, and sold a ass kicking. Roman Reigns was solid, and had some big moves. And Seth Rollins, this boy can move. I really think the Prime Time Players are over. It seemed like most of the crowd was doing the PTP shuffle. It did not hurt that they had to work with Rollins and Reigns, who are putting on 5 star matches with everybody. I was disappointed that the PTP lost, but it was one hell of a career defining match for them.
Grade:   MATCH OF THE NIGHT       

WWE Title Match:
This match was solid. It had a lot of back and forth. Lots of moves. Orton and Bryan both displayed a lot of aggression and energy. The ending actually surprised me: Daniel Bryan pinned Orton clean and won the title. Again, there was no Big Show, no Shield, no Triple H coming out after the victory. Bryan won, got his title, celebrated and that was it. Or was it? In the middle of the match the ref accidentally got knocked out of the ring. A replacement came in, and after a while, the original referee recovered and resumed his duties. When Bryan got the pin, the 3 count was very fast. It was almost obvious. I am assuming Bryan will have the title stripped for this reason. If not then, yeah. Daniel Bryan won, and everything that has happened since Summerslam is null. 
Grade:     

PPV Grade Overall:     
This PPV was average. There were some good matches, but there was not a lot of storyline development, and the only real plot development was Ryback/Punk and Daniel Bryan winning the title. This Pay per View at least hinted toward the direction some feuds are headed, but it closed the book on a few. Both Money in the Bank and Summerslam had memorable moments, this one was not as memorable or as good as the Pay per Views prior.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 4, 2013)

[youtube]E3e_FPuBToU[/youtube]


----------



## PrimeCutDiggityDog (Oct 10, 2013)

Big show knocked Triple H da heck out.


----------



## cypocraphy (Dec 4, 2013)

[youtube]rVSM9a2fVJ8[/youtube]

I totally agree with all of this.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 5, 2013)

[youtube]iFdZACxrn6c[/youtube]

i totally agree with all of this


----------



## HandBanana (Jan 30, 2014)

CM Punk quitting is a complete work.


----------



## Strewth (Jan 31, 2014)

HandBanana said:
			
		

> CM Punk quitting is a complete work.



It works well in the run up to his inevitable match with HHH at 'Mania.


----------



## HandBanana (Jan 31, 2014)

PanasonicStrewth said:
			
		

> HandBanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, we'll see about that.

I'm just tired of all the marks actually buying into this bullshit that Punk actually quit.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Mar 12, 2014)

Any /wooo/kies on this board? I've always been curious.


----------



## BatNapalm (Mar 18, 2014)

Haven't watched wrestling regularly since about 2005 but I did see something WWE-related over the weekend. Namely, that fucking "Scooby Doo and the Wrestlemania Mystery" animated movie. I was heavily inebriated and browsing youtube when I stumbled upon a clip from this movie (where John Cena stops a giant boulder while his shitty theme song plays) and sensing a hilarious car-crash of potentially legendary proportions, I had to hunt down a free stream of this. I was not disappointed.



Spoiler: Going to ramble about this ridiculous children's cartoon



Now, I don't know if the 20 other direct-to-video Scooby Doo animated movies were this hysterically bad or if it was just the drugs I'd consumed, but there was parts of this movie that had me roaring with laughter. Like when Sin Cara jumps into a car that matches his tights (Botchmobile?), the horrible and anemic "You can't see me" sound clip that played whenever Cena did his five knuckle fist drop, and frequent Filmation-esque animation errors where Sin Cara's head is randomly too small for his body, and all the horrible CGI that is randomly juxtaposed on the 2D animation.

Saying nothing about the plot and the equally baffling setting of WWE City (a place that may or may not turn into a Dystopian hell-hole whenever Triple H or Vince decide to turn heel), which Scoob and the gang won a trip to by getting the high score on some kind of vague kinect WWE game....because that is how video games work. The fact that the "ghost" in this is a guy in a bear suit is probably the least strange and surreal thing I saw here. If it were up to me, it would be a bunch of job guys dressing up as dead wrestlers trying to scare John Cena and friends out of WWE City so that they can take over their roster spots, but are ultimately foiled and unmasked after an extended chase sequence with the gang (with music by Not The Beach Boys). "And I would have gotten that push too if it wasn't for that meddling son in law and you kids!"

Talk about a missed opportunity...and I'm really saddened that the writers didn't try to claim the Ghost Bear was the vengeful spirit of Terrible Ted the Wrestling Bear (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrible_Ted). The wrestlers featured in the movie are absolutely baffling, as most of them are job guys and guys whose pushes fizzled out. Or maybe they were just the guys to meekly raise their hands to volunteer after this terrible project was announced.

Yes, this movie was stupid and hilarious but what really stood out to me was how desperate it was to sell shitty toys/other merch. I know that is the goal of 99% of all cartoons, but this movie really came off like Declining Brands: The Animated Movie (to the point where I was surprised that the DVD/BluRay wasn't a Kmart exclusive). It  could have easily been unwatchably bad, but the final product was a perfect trifecta of cringe, WTF, and "did I really watch the entire thing?"

I don't recommend watching this sober or with other people, as they will almost certainly beat you up just for having this on your TV (if they're your real friends).



It also didn't help that I watched this right after watching "Angel's Egg"....which actually managed to be less baffling and strange than this inexplicable WWE/Scooby Doo crossover.


----------



## homerbeoulve (Mar 18, 2014)

The Shield just went FACE!


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Apr 7, 2014)

So with The Undertaker's Streak at wrestlemania finally being broken whats some of your favorite moments/matches from takers over 21 year reign at wrestlemania.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 7, 2014)

Merged with the pro wrestling thread


----------



## BatNapalm (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't really follow the product, but are a lot of people butthurt that Brock Lesnar was the guy to end the Undertaker's undefeated streak at Wrestlemania? Seems like something wrestlespergs would lose their shit over.


----------



## Chuggernaut (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't know anyone who is actually upset at it.  A lot of people, myself included, were absolutely shocked when it happened, though.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 7, 2014)

Ya the reaction images are priceless


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 7, 2014)

My brother who has run out of shits to give about WWE was actually pretty upset over it. Not because of it happening, but because they could have "done something way cooler than that than have Brock fucking Lesnar take it."


----------



## Chuggernaut (Apr 7, 2014)

That's the thing, though: I think Brock is probably the perfect guy.  You can't give it to a full-timer unless you want that full-timer to be Goldberg and never lose for like two years.  Brock, though?  He only works a handful of dates a year and so you don't have to worry about feeding him someone every week.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 7, 2014)

Chuggernaut said:


> That's the thing, though: I think Brock is probably the perfect guy.  You can't give it to a full-timer unless you want that full-timer to be Goldberg and never lose for like two years.  Brock, though?  He only works a handful of dates a year and so you don't have to worry about feeding him someone every week.




Plus it's more legitimate. Brock is a monster of a human being and a former UFC champ. There is no way it is believable a crippled 50 year old could beat him.


----------



## BatNapalm (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah, I think a lot of diehard wrestling fans have this lofty idea of either Undertaker retiring undefeated at WM or an up-and-coming guy going over the Undertaker and becoming the next big mega-star.

Problem with the latter is, it would probably ruin the poor guy's career in the long run. I mean, what the fuck ever happened to Ivan Koloff after he ended Bruno Sammartino's 7-8 year run with the WWWF title? What if the guy gets placed on top and isn't a draw (and if it's already a top guy, they don't really need the rub from beating Taker to begin with)?

In a way, Lesnar just made sense and probably gave everyone a lasting Holy Shit moment.


----------



## PopOfColor (Apr 7, 2014)

I agree Lesnar  made sense. I was a bit upset about Big Show not winning last night.


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 7, 2014)

BatNapalm said:


> I don't really follow the product, but are a lot of people butthurt that Brock Lesnar was the guy to end the Undertaker's undefeated streak at Wrestlemania? Seems like something wrestlespergs would lose their shit over.



Well, it's _supposed _to piss people off.


----------



## Chuggernaut (Apr 7, 2014)

samanthakayee said:


> I agree Lesnar  made sense. I was a bit upset about Big Show not winning last night.



Whaaaaat? Cesaro throwing Show out was amazing and the perfect tribute to Andre putting Hogan over. 

Except that Cesaro did it much better.


----------



## PopOfColor (Apr 7, 2014)

Ahh yeah you are right


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Apr 7, 2014)

You are tearing me apart Lesnar!


----------



## BatNapalm (Apr 9, 2014)

So I heard the Ultimate Warrior died. Which is somewhat surprising, because I heard he was actually doing a lot of stuff for the WWE again (and was recently put in the Hall of Fame aka "The Hall of People who Vince Isn't Mad At Anymore"). But at the same thing, not so surprising considering how past steroid abuse will eventually catch up to all the 80s wrestlers.

Also, not too broken up about it. The guy seemed like kind of a cunt.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Apr 9, 2014)

BatNapalm said:


> So I heard the Ultimate Warrior died. Which is somewhat surprising, because I heard he was actually doing a lot of stuff for the WWE again (and was recently put in the Hall of Fame aka "The Hall of People who Vince Isn't Mad At Anymore"). But at the same thing, not so surprising considering how past steroid abuse will eventually catch up to all the 80s wrestlers.
> 
> Also, not too broken up about it. The guy seemed like kind of a cunt.



Ya, I'm guessing it was a heart attack probably caused by all them roids.


----------



## Chuggernaut (Apr 11, 2014)

Shield/Wyatts III on Main Event this week was fantastic. They're really pushing that show now that they can show it on the Network full-length. I actually really like Ambrose as a face. Don't get me wrong, he's a great heel who gives me a Jake the Snake vibe, but the way he scraps seems like a natural fit to work face. No matter what, Dean looks like he is fighting for his life whenever he brawls.


----------



## Count Olaf (Apr 14, 2014)

Weeeeeeeeeell, normally I hang around r/ SquaredCircle for Monday Night RAW and the PPV's--oh excuse me, I forgot. Vince likes to call them "Special Events" now. Anyway, if this becomes a thing I'm for it. Should be fun.


----------



## Pickle Man (Apr 15, 2014)

CatParty said:


> Plus it's more legitimate. Brock is a monster of a human being and a former UFC champ. There is no way it is believable a crippled 50 year old could beat him.









Taker would had won if he still had the power of the urn #Itstillrealtomedamnit


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Chuggernaut (Apr 20, 2014)

cafeman23 said:


> Weeeeeeeeeell, normally I hang around r/ SquaredCircle for Monday Night RAW and the PPV's--oh excuse me, I forgot. Vince likes to call them "Special Events" now. Anyway, if this becomes a thing I'm for it. Should be fun.



I think that's because the B-shows like ER are now only on the network. They referred to Summerslam as a PPV just this last week or so, though.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## BatNapalm (Jun 29, 2014)

Since we're kinda treating this as the all-purpose wrestling thread (which I'm in favor of), I'll bring it up.

Anyone else like to listen to wrestling shoot interviews? While I don't watch wrestling anymore, I still find the road stories, the behind the scenes shit, the gripes with management and all the other sordid shit really fascinating to listen to when I'm playing steam games or browsing ebay or whatever.

I'm actually watching the Kayfabe Commentaries one with Al Snow (who will pretty much change the way you look at wrestling and someone even wrote an article relating his critiques about the wrestling business to SF and fantasy writing: http://www.apex-magazine.com/al-snows-advice-for-sf-writers/) and the other day I watched the RF Videos shoot interview with Nova (which is on Dailymotion in its entirety). I also highly recommend the RF Video shoot with Billy Jack Haynes, because the guy is absolutely batshit insane and it's an absolute car wreck to the listen to.

I think my all time favorite was the shoot interview with New Jack from about 2000 and the recent one from 2012 where he spends the entire thing trashing his ex-girlfriend Terri Runnels and telling everyone that Abdullah the Butcher has HIV and his restaurant sucks.


----------



## HandBanana (Jul 23, 2014)

Do we have any TNA fans at all?


----------



## BatNapalm (Jul 31, 2014)

Probably not. And if the rumors are to be believed, there's won't be a TNA for much longer.


----------



## Cure Quanta (Aug 1, 2014)

I actually thought we didn't have a TNA anymore, period.


----------



## BatNapalm (Aug 1, 2014)

Their TV deal got cancelled. 

Wouldn't be the first time. Before they were on Spike they were on FSN and got dropped, so for a while they floundered about with some online show (that was allegedly aired on TV overseas) before they lucked out with the Spike deal. But I think they're done for this time. If nothing else, they proved to other networks that they can't be trusted with the whole Russo thing, so even if they don't call it quits right away, they'll probably have a terrible time finding another TV deal.


----------



## HandBanana (Aug 2, 2014)

They actually didn't get cancelled, yet. Someone leaked a rumor to TMZ and, of course, everyone believed it to be true because when I think of reliable, fact driven information, I think of TMZ.

Viacom and TNA both commented that TV contract negotiations were still in talks and definitive news should be released within a few weeks.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Aug 25, 2014)

Closest Ive gotten to watching Wrestling was a couple month in collage and watching The Spoony One's Wrestle Wrestle. I've heard a lot about Cena getting his ass handed to him recently though


----------



## Oglooger (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Marionette (Aug 29, 2014)

So I'm actually in training at our local show here in town so I fully embrace the fact we have fans here. Just need to be more active I think.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Sep 1, 2014)

Haven't ever really been a huge fan of wrestling, but hearing about Jace's father figure getting his ass handed to him has kind of renewed my interest in the sport.

Once in a while, I'd watch a match with my roommate when he had one. He was a huge John Cena fan and was huge into him to the point of serious sperging.


----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 1, 2014)

I was at these:

*WWF @ Philadelphia, PA - Spectrum - June 15, 1991 (10,000)*
Ricky Steamboat pinned Demolition Smash
The Orient Express defeated the Bushwhackers
The Mountie pinned the Big Bossman after using the shock stick as a weapon
Earthquake defeated Jake Roberts via disqualification
Jim Duggan pinned Col. Mustafa
IRS pinned Jimmy Snuka
WWF World Champion Hulk Hogan pinned Sgt. Slaughter

*WWF @ Philadelphia, PA - Spectrum - June 18, 1994 (5,000) *
The 1-2-3 Kid defeated Kwang
WWF Women's Champion Alundra Blayze defeated Luna Vachon
Howard Finkel defeated Harvey Wippleman in a tuxedo match
Jeff Jarrett defeated Doink the Clown
Lex Luger defeated Crush
IRS defeated Tatanka via disqualification
Yokozuna defeated Typhoon
WWF World Champion Bret Hart defeated Owen Hart

*WWF @ Philadelphia, PA - CoreStates Spectrum - January 28, 1996 (5,312) *
Duke Drose & Bob Holly defeated Tatanka & Isaac Yankem DDS
Steve Austin defeated Henry Godwinn
Owen Hart defeated Hakushi
The Undertaker pinned Yokozuna after Jeff Jarrett's interference backfired; after the bout, Yoko chased Jarrett backstage
WWF IC Champion Goldust pinned Savio Vega
Ahmed Johnson defeated Jeff Jarrett via count-out
WWF Tag Team Champions Smoking Gunns defeated Skip & Zip
Shawn Michaels pinned Hunter Hearst Helmsley with the superkick
WWF World Champion Bret Hart defeated Diesel in a steel cage match

and a RAW in April 1998.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 21, 2014)

Say, are there any NXT fans


CatParty said:


>


Man, I love those guys. It takes a talent to make a gimmick like that work without turning them into total joke characters. Anyway, I just love NXT.


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 23, 2014)

The Undertaker debuted 24 years ago yesterday! 






I was eating Thanksgiving dinner with my family though, so I couldn't beg my parents to order that PPV and had to wait until "Superstars" on Saturday to find out who the mystery partner was.


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 23, 2014)

I saw the debut live. I didn't think much of him back then. I thought he was just being brought in for one match and that he would be gone. I was a little kid though. I was more worried about what was in the egg that hatched.


----------



## XYZpdq (Mar 9, 2015)

Didn't Warrior want the award to be about the Makeup Lady Jans and That Lady Who Makes Flair's Robes and behind-the-scenes people like that?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 9, 2015)

The upcoming Bray Wyatt and Undertaker feud looks like it could be good will be my main reason for watching Wrestlemania.


----------



## XYZpdq (Mar 9, 2015)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> The upcoming Bray Wyatt and Undertaker feud looks like it could be good will be my main reason for watching Wrestlemania.


Yeah that promo was the sort of 3spoopy5me I was hoping for.


----------



## Chuggernaut (Mar 10, 2015)

Aww man.  Connor?  I had hoped that this year's HoF ceremony wouldn't destroy me emotionally like it did last year.


----------



## For The Internet (Mar 10, 2015)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> The upcoming Bray Wyatt and Undertaker feud looks like it could be good will be my main reason for watching Wrestlemania.



That's my main reason for ordering Wrestlemania too. There aren't many matches on the card I'm into.


----------



## XYZpdq (Mar 16, 2015)

The bit at the end with Steve was pretty well done.

And HHH is getting old like 90s Flair/Arn.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm sure guys have heard the news that wrestling legend, Dusty Rhodes, is dead. I have to wonder what this will do for Cody and Dustin (it must be hard on them).


----------



## Chaosbandit (Jun 16, 2015)

Have to admit, I smiled when I saw Lesnar walk out at the end of RAW last night to stare down Rollins.


Hope the 'writers' don't fuck it all  up...


----------



## XYZpdq (Jun 28, 2016)

I actually watched some of Raw last night. It was okay. Which is a lot better than I expected it to be so there's that I guess. Also realizing that I've been watching Chris Jericho for twenty years made me feel old.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 28, 2016)

Personally, I'm looking forward to the splitting of Smackdown and Raw and the possible upcoming draft.


----------

